# Need Home & 20 Acres + In Eastern TN



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife and I are looking for a nice home with 3 + bedrooms and 20 + acres (preferably log cabin style). We want to be in or at the base of the mountains where we can ride our horses from the house and must be secluded. Preferably a private drive leading to the house.

We have been searching from Johnson City down to Chattanooga and everywhere in between. Only thing is we must be within 45 min drive of a hospital or medical center where my wife can get a job as a Medical Assistant. 

Hoping to get the word out to help find something that we may have missed or may not be on the market just yet. Up to $190,000 in price.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Have you considered cannon county. I am at the start of Cumberland plato and have 22 acres.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

I will check out Cannon County. Thanks for the input! We have been looking a lot up by Rogersville.


----------

